# Wanting to emigrate to Calgary...



## spaceace (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi there,

I live in Leeds with my partner and 2 children, 8 and nearly 3 and we are looking to make a move to Calgary.

I currently work for a multi-national in IT and Security, in the Government sector.

Unfortunately (and rather embarrassingly too) I have some non-custodial convictions dated in 1991, which incidentally has not impaired my UK SC clearance level to work with protected UK government content.

Is my immediate priority is to successfully apply for an 'application for criminal rehabilitation' before I can apply for any work/residency visas?

Can this application be done in parallel to any other applications or is it best to get the rehab approved upfront?

Any advise or experiences would be gratefully received

Thanks in advance
Jay


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Convictions*



spaceace said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I live in Leeds with my partner and 2 children, 8 and nearly 3 and we are looking to make a move to Calgary.
> 
> ...


Jay,

Aren't those convictions expired by now? It's been 17 years so they should be expunged. I had no criminal checks done on me on my application so I would really look hard at whether the convictions even count. Have a chat with the local CAB as to whether those convistions are relevant now.

I'd progress down the normal route for now and see how things go.


----------



## spaceace (Sep 7, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Jay,
> 
> Aren't those convictions expired by now? It's been 17 years so they should be expunged. I had no criminal checks done on me on my application so I would really look hard at whether the convictions even count. Have a chat with the local CAB as to whether those convistions are relevant now.
> 
> I'd progress down the normal route for now and see how things go.


Thanks. Yes, they are in the UK, howeve google this "Visiting Canada: Who can apply"

Which basically means anyone wants to enter Canada who was convicted of an offense needs to apply for Criminal Rehabilitation.

Cheers.


----------

